# Halloween (2018)



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2018)

The trailer looks good and I like that Laurie is apparently no longer Michael's sister, as I felt that just took away some of the mystery surrounding the character. I also think it's interesting that the filmmakers (David Gordon Green, Danny McBride) are known more for their work in comedy, so the fact that they're doing horror is at least a bold move on their part. Furthermore, John Carpenter is supposed to be more creatively involved than he was in the majority of the sequels. 

The only real issue I have is the title. Do we really just have to call it "Halloween"? There are now THREE DIFFERENT MOVIES in the same franchise with the exact same title...and two different "Halloween 2"'s. I would prefer it if they just called the movie "Halloween Night" or something. It would be different, but in line with the rest of the saga. I'm also wary of these "We're a direct sequel to the original, ignoring the rest of the other sequels" entries, as they often suck worse than the movies they chose to callously ignore. "Texas Chainsaw", "Halloween H20", "Terminator: Genisys". Hate them all. But I'm more optimistic than not.

Now we just need our new "Friday the 13th" movie...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm really pumped for this i really hope we get some good kills in this one.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 9, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> I'm really pumped for this i really hope we get some good kills in this one.


I would rather see suspenseful moments/chases than just over the top deaths now a days and Halloween would be an awesome concept to build suspense with. The trailer seems pretty solid and the mask looks amazing however I do feel the actor for Michael doesn't seem as imposing physically as he could be (guy from Rob Zombie's one had about the right type of physique). Given what the trailer shows us it's not hard to imagine the guy talking to Michael near the start won't survive the movie considering after about half way he isn't seen again and also is that Charlie from Supernatural ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2018)

Trailers shows too much but looks good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2018)

James Bond said:


> I would rather see suspenseful moments/chases than just over the top deaths now a days and Halloween would be an awesome concept to build suspense with. The trailer seems pretty solid and the mask looks amazing however I do feel the actor for Michael doesn't seem as imposing physically as he could be (guy from Rob Zombie's one had about the right type of physique). Given what the trailer shows us it's not hard to imagine the guy talking to Michael near the start won't survive the movie considering after about half way he isn't seen again and also is that Charlie from Supernatural ?



His physique looks more in line with the original movie, where he was taller than the average person, but not so tall that he stood out. I felt Rob Zombie's Michael was too large. Let Jason have the professional wrestler build.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> His physique looks more in line with the original movie, where he was taller than the average person, but not so tall that he stood out. I felt Rob Zombie's Michael was too large. Let Jason have the professional wrestler build.


The actor's height is 5'10'' or 178 cm.

Kinda short for a homicidal maniac who only uses a big knife to kill people imo


----------



## FriendofJedi (Jun 9, 2018)

Awesome. Hope all that gun action doesn't turn it into a comedy


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2018)

Luck said:


> The actor's height is 5'10'' or 178 cm.
> 
> Kinda short for a homicidal maniac who only uses a big knife to kill people imo



Isn't Nick Castle still playing Michael? He was Michael in the original film. If he's that short, then the movie will probably find ways of making him appear taller.


----------



## Karma (Jun 9, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Isn't Nick Castle still playing Michael? He was Michael in the original film. If he's that short, then the movie will probably find ways of making him appear taller.


Jamie Lee Curtis is only 8cm shorter than Nick Castle


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2018)

Luck said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis is only 8cm shorter than Nick Castle



But did that keep "Halloween (1978)" from becoming a classic? And would "Halloween (1978)" be considered a classic if audiences didn't find Michael scary?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2018)

Trailer toook good so they are ignoring all the se wield for this?


----------



## Karma (Jun 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> But did that keep "Halloween (1978)" from becoming a classic? And would "Halloween (1978)" be considered a classic if audiences didn't find Michael scary?


It was definitly scary for its time, and holds up fairly well by todays standards. Tho, u do have to factor in that back in 1978 Halloween was pretty much the first real slasher so that definitly did have an impact on the way people viewed it.

I feel that knowing Castle is only 178cm and 70 years old puts a damper on the "unstoppable force of nature" aspect. While a director and camera work can remedy this but its gonna be a bit harder to sell me on it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2018)

Luck said:


> It was definitly scary for its time, and holds up fairly well by todays standards. Tho, u do have to factor in that back in 1978 Halloween was pretty much the first real slasher so that definitly did have an impact on the way people viewed it.
> 
> I feel that knowing Castle is only 178cm and 70 years old puts a damper on the "unstoppable force of nature" aspect. While a director and camera work can remedy this but its gonna be a bit harder to sell me on it.



If you feel that way about the first film, then you feel about the first film. I still think it's great, primarily because I don't see it as a visceral slasher, but as a spooky chiller that plays into the fear of stalkers and crazy people. I liked how in the first film, Michaels motivations are strange and abstract. He seems to be building a shrine to the sister he murdered using corpses. That alone is more unsettling than a behemoth of a man, because there's no real rhyme or reason to it. "Halloween 2" sort of ruined the mystique by having Laurie be Michael's sister, which clarifies his motivations way too much for my tastes, but this new one is removing that from the story.

A larger looking slasher is, if anything, even more cliched by todays standards and would be less scary to todays audiences. There is a reason why the "Hatchet" movies have almost comedic tones. 

Now you are right that his age is a bit of a problem...The height doesn't bother me, just because the original movie had him stepping on stools or stuff like that to appear bigger and I assume the new ones can do the same, but this is more of a character oriented problem than an actor one. Michael is supposed to be in his 60's at this point, so the idea of him being an unstoppable killer is...odd. Yet I'm not that concerned because the original movie seemed to suggest that he was really the boogeyman based on the ending. He might be touched by the supernatural, so I can get over that. Furthermore, the trailer wasn't really presenting him as an unstoppable monster. It was having him prey on people in moments of vulnerability, stalking the characters and doing weird stuff like spilling all of those teeth on the ground. That kind of stuff is creepy (at least to me) regardless of his size or age. 

I also see that two people are billed as Michael, so for all we know, Castle might only play Michael without his mask. Or maybe he will just have a few good shots as Michael, while the younger guy does the 'heavy lifting'.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 10, 2018)

I think Nick Castle only has a cameo and he does not walk,also the main guy playing Michael is James jude courtney who is 6'3

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 12, 2018)

He's not Michael with the mask on.. 


He is...


[HASHTAG]#TheShape[/HASHTAG]


----------



## James Bond (Jun 13, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> He's not Michael with the mask on..
> 
> 
> He is...
> ...


Someones been playing Dead by Daylight


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 14, 2018)

This looks good. A bit salty about the whole disregard everything past one thing because 2 rocked along with 4, 5 and 6. Only bad ones were resurrection and zombies flicks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2018)

@MartialHorror I have to disagree. I founds Halloween 2 to b the better movie. I hate that this movie is being  disregard. You seem to think it takes the mystique off his motivation. But it is never known why or will ever be known why he wants to kill his sister.

I kind of do not mind skipping out out on 4-6 only because of the whole cult thing. Though I feel they could have just chalked that up to a bunch of whack jobs. I like them, even if they are not as good as 1 and 2.

And H2O should have been the end of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

Superman said:


> @MartialHorror I have to disagree. I founds Halloween 2 to b the better movie. I hate that this movie is being  disregard. You seem to think it takes the mystique off his motivation. But it is never known why or will ever be known why he wants to kill his sister.
> 
> I kind of do not mind skipping out out on 4-6 only because of the whole cult thing. Though I feel they could have just chalked that up to a bunch of whack jobs. I like them, even if they are not as good as 1 and 2.
> 
> And H2O should have been the end of it.



I think a lot of it just comes down to what you think about "Halloween 2". I like the movie fine and all, but to me, it's just sort of an above average slasher flick, so I feel no loyalty towards it in regards to its placement in the continuity. But many do think it's on par with the original, so it's not like I am in the majority.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2018)

Will Jamie Lee Curtis be in this?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Will Jamie Lee Curtis be in this?



Yes. The real question is...will she survive this one?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes. The real question is...will she survive this one?


Yes she will because girl power.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Yes she will because girl power.



But can girl power overcome studios desires to phase out the old, bring in the new?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2018)

Highly doubt they're going to kill her.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Highly doubt they're going to kill her.



This franchise already has twice...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2018)

And yet..here she is.

I understand what you're saying about studios washing away the old..but that doesn't equate to women...they're even trying to bring Sarah Connor back! 

She's untouchable to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> And yet..here she is.
> 
> I understand what you're saying about studios washing away the old..but that doesn't equate to women...they're even trying to bring Sarah Connor back!
> 
> She's untouchable to me.



The franchise is in that awkward reboot period, where they're probably not planning on making a direct sequel to this...and if they do, I doubt Jamie Lee Curtis will return. She really doesn't care that much about the franchise, or even the genre.

While you're kind of right that women are usually safer than men, I would argue that in the horror genre, the ladies are more in danger of getting killed off in the sequels. As I've said, they've done this with Jamie Lee Curtis twice.

lol, wouldn't it be funny if it turned out all of the other sequels were actually canon and Laurie Strode has the same power to come back from the dead as Michael?

Edit: I do find myself wondering why they feel the need to bring Sarah Connor back. I get that Cameron is scrubbing out the sequels he had no involvement with, but was she ever really a selling point in this franchise? Her story was finished. I personally think her inclusion is just a tie to the past that will only serve as a distraction for the movie. But hopefully I'm wrong. We need a good Terminator movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## James Bond (Jul 14, 2018)

Is that a collectable? ^^ Mask looks phenomenal not sold on the jump suit might look better in the dark.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 14, 2018)

I fucking love Halloween.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2018)

I kind of wish Michael would drop the jumpsuit. It made sense in the original film as he killed the first guy he could rob, hence the attire. It's implied in the trailers the same thing will happen...and it just so happens he got another jump suit wearing victim? 

At least this one does look a little more casual.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I kind of wish Michael would drop the jumpsuit.



Naaah that would be like Freddy ditching the red/black jumper, just wouldn't look right. I honestly think it is just not a flattering photo (too much light) and it will look a lot better as he stalks his victims at night.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I kind of wish Michael would drop the jumpsuit. It made sense in the original film as he killed the first guy he could rob, hence the attire. It's implied in the trailers the same thing will happen...and it just so happens he got another jump suit wearing victim?
> 
> At least this one does look a little more casual.



It is the perfect clothes for a killer. And most likely wind resistant.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Naaah that would be like Freddy ditching the red/black jumper, just wouldn't look right. I honestly think it is just not a flattering photo (too much light) and it will look a lot better as he stalks his victims at night.



With Freddy, it wouldn't make any sense of his wardrobe to change, as didn't he die in it?

With Michael, as I said, he went after the first person he could steal clothing from. It might not bother me in the actual film, but if he goes after another f@cking mechanic, then the movie is just being a little lazy, as that would be...the third time he's done this? I think "Halloween 4" also had him going after a mechanic. Also, the Rob Zombie remake. 

Admittedly, I know this is a "me" thing. The jump suit is almost iconic itself. I just think it would be interesting seeing him wear something new, but ideally equally menacing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)

Bought my ticket for next Saturday.  I hope this is good!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bought my ticket for next Saturday.  I hope this is good!!



Are you getting an early screening? 

I'm jealous...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)

Toronto film festival next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bought my ticket for next Saturday.  I hope this is good!!



smh, I gotta wait for fucking October


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 2, 2018)

I'd rather watch Halloween on Halloween anyway


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2018)

The new trailer didn't thrill me as much as the first one.

Don't get me wrong, it was still a solid trailer with some creepy moments, but something about it just felt a little too...reminiscent of the other movies? I dunno. Laure's "Evil Exists" retort was a little lame, but it's possible that the lines were simply looped in a way to make it seem like a retort. Or maybe the context in the movie will make it go down more smoothly.

For some reason, I dug the floodlights. I can see some good creepiness coming from those.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2018)

Nothing says "trailer 2" like exposing all the jumpscares lol


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2018)

@Alwaysmind @Detective @Killmonger @afgpride


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

Seriously hope this shit lives up to the true Halloween name.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> @Alwaysmind @Detective @Killmonger @afgpride



I actually don't follow this movie series, dude. And don't like the horror/gore genre in general.

But thanks for thinking of me, anyways.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2018)

Detective said:


> I actually don't follow this movie series, dude. And don't like the horror/gore genre in general.
> 
> But thanks for thinking of me, anyways.





Rukia said:


> Toronto film festival next week.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2018)

Yes, I knew about it, because Rukia gave me a heads up last month about his travel schedule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 6, 2018)

Meh. A forgettable series.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2018)

When I was a kid, I preferred Jason tbh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

Halloween is like the father to Friday the thirteenth and nightmare on elm street. Crazy because all 3 are the undisputed GOATs of the slasher genre, none have been able to replicate what  they have.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2018)

In the 90's when I did my trick-or-treating, Jason masks were extremely popular.  Don't really remember Michael masks in the same light.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> In the 90's when I did my trick-or-treating, Jason masks were extremely popular.  Don't really remember Michael masks in the same light.



This is because "Friday the 13th" was more successful as a franchise.

The first "Halloween" reigned supreme and "Friday the 13th" was created because of its success. But sequels were only made because of "Friday the 13th"'s success and financially, it didn't completely recover after "Halloween 3" until "Halloween H20". "Halloween 4" was successful, but not as much as the "Friday the 13th" sequels, although it should be noted that the slasher genre was showing signs of slowing down at that point. "Halloween 5" and "Halloween 6" underperformed and/or was hated by its fanbase. "Halloween H20" was the first box office hit in awhile. "Resurrection" underperformed again. Rob Zombie's remake was a success, but its sequel also under-performed.

It wasn't helped that the Halloween sequels jumped on other bandwagons instead of developing its own. Halloween 2= Friday the 13th, Halloween 4= Terminator, Halloween 6= the misguided trend of explaining the monsters origins, Halloween H20= Scream, Halloween Resurrection= Found Footage (sort of), remakes= the remake trend. 

"Friday the 13th" never had critical acclaim, but other than drawing inspiration from the original "Halloween", it mostly forged its own path until part 7, when they started relying on gimmicks. The first 4 movies all grossed around the same, while 6 and 7 were liked enough that New Line Cinema got involved and pushed Jason into the mainstream. The character even appeared on talk shows and the likes. Financially, there was a drop after 5, although these movies were cheap enough to withstand it. With that said, unlike Halloween, Jason has appeared in a box office bomb (Jason X).


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> In the 90's when I did my trick-or-treating, Jason masks were extremely popular.  Don't really remember Michael masks in the same light.



More successful follow ups, look at time stamps as well. But from Halloween 1 and 2. I don't see any other slasher franchise touching those two. 

They messed Micheal up by going to his back story and trying to explain why he acted the way he did which wasn't smart. His appeal was mostly because he was the shape, not even a person this manifestation of evil in a humans body, he was mysterious but dangerous. They took that away from him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> In the 90's when I did my trick-or-treating, Jason masks were extremely popular.  Don't really remember Michael masks in the same light.


You know good and well that you trick-or-treated in the 80's.

But yeah Michael didn't rank that high for me as far as horror icons go. Jason, Freddy, leatherface... even chucky trumps him when it comes to design and backstory.

I understand his significance the genre but that doesn't really mean much to me. :/


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> leatherface... even chucky



Woah there tiger.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

I'd say Hannibal lectern trumps them all in terms of back story honestly, unless you're going off how cool they look design as well.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> You know good and well that you trick-or-treated in the 80's.


Yeah probably.  But I lived in Colorado in the 80's and I don't remember that much from that time frame.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Woah there tiger.


Chucky is debatable but Leatherface definitely has a better backstory and design than Michael.

Was it ever explained why Michael wants to exterminate his family or is it  just because he's evil?


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Was it ever explained why Michael wants to exterminate his family or is it just because he's evil?



Yes, it was stated that he was apart or victim to some druid cult, I don't care for it but they did try to go into detail. Him.being pure evil > him being explained Imo, it's like jeepers creepers why try to break down a character who's appeal is mainly the mysterious part of him.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Sep 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> @Alwaysmind @Detective @Killmonger @afgpride


Thanks for thinking of me, but I don't follow this series.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Yes, it was stated that he was apart or victim to some druid cult, I don't care for it but they did try to go into detail. Him.being pure evil > him being explained Imo, it's like jeepers creepers why try to break down a character who's appeal is mainly the mysterious part of him.


I agree..but the Creeper is a supernatural being who's lore can go pretty much anywhere from being an ageless demon to downright alien..learning about him was half the fun.

Michael on the other hand is just a tall brute with a kitchen knife. 

But there's nothing wrong with keeping it simply "pure evil". I just think other icons have better stuff going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2018)

Killmonger said:


> Thanks for thinking of me, but I don't follow this series.





Rukia said:


> Toronto film festival next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2018)

The advantage Michael has over Leatherface is that Leatherface's franchise was a lot worse. The more they tried to expand on his character, the lamer he got. I haven't seen the new prequel, but I hated "Texas Chainsaw 3D".

Michael is really just a play on the boogeyman. Did you not grow up with those urban legends about killers breaking out of mental institutions? What if he wasn't just a deranged killer? The final shots of "Halloween" are scarier than anything Jason, Freddy, Leatherface, Norman Bates, Chucky, etc. have been apart of.

With that said, I've always preferred Jason over Michael. I saw the "Friday the 13th" movies first though, so I'm biased.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Sep 6, 2018)

I mean, when u think about it Jason, Michael and Leatherface all have the same personality. Its kinda like choosing between Coke, Pepsi and Doctor Pepper.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 6, 2018)

Luck said:


> I mean, when u think about it Jason, Michael and Leatherface all have the same personality. Its kinda like choosing between Coke, Pepsi and Doctor Pepper.



Micheal and Jason have no personality. Leatherface was deranged, you can say a broken child. But Micheal and Jason? No personality, even as a kid we aren't shown anything from.Micheal, nothing but a blank face.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 6, 2018)

Jason is shit.

Freddy >>>>>>> Michael > anyone but Jason > Jason

Nightmare on Elm Street will always be the GOAT from these lists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2018)

Luck said:


> I mean, when u think about it Jason, Michael and Leatherface all have the same personality. Its kinda like choosing between Coke, Pepsi and Doctor Pepper.





Ishmael said:


> Micheal and Jason have no personality. Leatherface was deranged, you can say a broken child. But Micheal and Jason? No personality, even as a kid we aren't shown anything from.Micheal, nothing but a blank face.



Yes and no. Leatherface DID have a unique personality, especially in the original film where he goes around dressed in drag. Jason and Michael also have personalities, but they vary from movie to movie and they're more understated. Example, in Friday the 13th part 2, Jason is crafty and has a shrine for his dead Mother. In part 3, he's an implied rapist. 

My favorite Jason moment is when a guy shoots a paint ball gun at him. Jason looks PISSED.   



Pocalypse said:


> Jason is shit.
> 
> Freddy >>>>>>> Michael > anyone but Jason > Jason
> 
> Nightmare on Elm Street will always be the GOAT from these lists



Whenever I see your name, I read it as 'rectal prolapse' for some reason.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Whenever I see your name, I read it as 'rectal prolapse' for some reason.


Something you want to share with the class?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Something you want to share with the class?



You know what I'm all about!


----------



## Karma (Sep 12, 2018)

Early reviews seem positive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2018)

Luck said:


> Early reviews seem positive.


Lol What? I've heard nothing but criticism .


----------



## Karma (Sep 12, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol What? I've heard nothing but criticism .


It has an 80% on RT from a pool of like 40 critics


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2018)

Luck said:


> It has an 80% on RT from a pool of like 40 critics


Sorry wrong movie I thought this was the predator thread.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 12, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sorry wrong movie I thought this was the predator thread.



I mean we kind of knew predator was going to be shit when they made him the size of King Kong and had him mixing human DNA.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> I mean we kind of knew predator was going to be shit when they made him the size of King Kong and had him mixing human DNA.


Yes. They obviously don't know What else to do with the franchise.

I mean..from what I hear this is a Predator movie with MCU jokes.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 12, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes. They obviously don't know What else to do with the franchise.
> 
> I mean..from what I hear this is a Predator movie with MCU jokes.



You just saved me a 10$ ticket and like 20 more dollars worth of snacks. I'll wait until they play this bs on regular television or lmao it gets put on Netflix.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes. They obviously don't know What else to do with the franchise.
> 
> I mean..from what I hear this is a Predator movie with MCU jokes.





Please me misinformed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2018)

Superman said:


> Please me misinformed.


Nope . They apparently over did the comedy to the point that you're unsure if scenes are meant to evoke fear or laughter. 

They literally made a joke of the franchise .


----------



## James Bond (Sep 12, 2018)

Sad times, I was quite looking forward to this as well.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 15, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Sad times, I was quite looking forward to this as well.



They're talking about Predator due to Gesy fuck ups 

Halloween has received good reviews


----------



## Marvel (Sep 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I agree..but the Creeper is a supernatural being who's lore can go pretty much anywhere from being an ageless demon to downright alien..learning about him was half the fun.
> 
> Michael on the other hand is just a tall brute with a kitchen knife.
> 
> But there's nothing wrong with keeping it simply "pure evil". I just think other icons have better stuff going on.


He's a Poho Ancient Demon


----------



## Marvel (Sep 17, 2018)

The movie was said to be Good.

Did Justice to Micheal had Gorey Deaths,humour in the right parts,suspensful and likebale characters.

It leaves no direct bridge for a sequel but it's possible given the ending


----------



## James Bond (Sep 23, 2018)

Is Michael ambidextrous? Noticed in the trailed at first he uses his left hand then later you see him using his right?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 23, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Is Michael ambidextrous? Noticed in the trailed at first he uses his left hand then later you see him using his right?


yeah in the movie laurie blows his hand of so he's forced to use his other hand


----------



## James Bond (Sep 23, 2018)

Gifted said:


> yeah in the movie



Duuuude, spoiler tag that


----------



## Marvel (Sep 23, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Duuuude, spoiler tag that


 He kills a 10 yr old boy too

he dies off screen when he falls in lauries panic room which gets set on fire


----------



## Marvel (Sep 23, 2018)

Myers is 61 n the movie iirc but that dont stop him from killing away


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 6, 2018)

Reminds me of Jodie foster and Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 6, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Reminds me of Jodie foster and Anthony Hopkins.


Reminds me of IT the actor who played Pennywise wasn't seen by the kid actors until there scenes were filmed so they could really capture their emotions and reactions


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 6, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Reminds me of IT the actor who played Pennywise wasn't seen by the kid actors until there scenes were filmed so they could really capture their emotions and reactions



Lol pretty cool, never knew that, wonder if he'll do the same with the adults in the upcoming film.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 6, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Lol pretty cool, never knew that, wonder if he'll do the same with the adults in the upcoming film.


They're grown and have seen the first movie most likely there'd be no need to try and do that


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 6, 2018)

Gifted said:


> They're grown and have seen the first movie most likely there'd be no need to try and do that



Mm true but new movie, new script and adults in this genre can get scared from time to time. A raw reaction from them isn't far fetched.

Agree though if I were him, I'd just leave it at that with the children


----------



## Marvel (Oct 6, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Mm true but new movie, new script and adults in this genre can get scared from time to time. A raw reaction from them isn't far fetched.
> 
> Agree though if I were him, I'd just leave it at that with the children


still waiting on the directors cut


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2018)

Am I really the first person here to see it? Anyway, my review is up and the link is in sig (or here for ya lazy butts: )

In short, I think it's the best of the sequels, even though its flaws keep it from the same level of quality as the original.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 21, 2018)

Saw this two days ago and enjoyed it thoroughly. No movie spoilers, but some things that people may care about.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The movie felt like I was watching a modern day retelling 80s cult classic. Everything from the soundtrack, to the outfits, to the camera shots, to the characters/personalities, to the cuts between scenes. This movie made me feel nostalgic. Michael was terrific, and I'm glad they never show his face or made him talk.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> Saw this two days ago and enjoyed it thoroughly. No movie spoilers, but some things that people may care about.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I didn't like the final shot, but even the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



freeze frame on the bloody knife felt in line with 1980's horror.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 22, 2018)

Took my sister to see the movie on her birthday. I enjoyed it was good. Probably give it a 8.5/10.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 23, 2018)

Halloween (2018), is the sequel to Halloween (1978), but not the sequel to Halloween (2007). Technically it's Halloween 2, but ignores the events of Halloween 2 (1981), and Halloween 2 (2009). It's the first Halloween film to bring back Jaime Lee Curtis, except for Halloween 2, Halloween 7, and Halloween 8, but finally, the series has brought back John Carpenter in some capacity for the first time, except for Halloween 2, and Halloween 3. It's also the first Halloween film to ignore the previous films in the franchise's timeline, except for Halloween 3, Halloween 4, which ignores Halloween 3, Halloween 7, which ignores Halloween 3, Halloween 4, Halloween 5, and Halloween 6, but aside from all that it's a totally fresh and new start for the Halloween franchise!


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 24, 2018)

Halloween fucking sucked bro. I didn't even feel like I was watching a film from the franchise, shit had a whole different atmosphere and some scenes just felt forced and didn't need to be in the film.

I'll admit the homages to the original were nice, but once again was the shit truly needed in a sequel basically to the first one? Imo no... Laurie disappearing after he threw her off the roof or whatever was corny to me. The shape didn't kill just to kill, yeah if you were in Micheal way he'd do away with you but this guy was just randomly killing people just to do it. Micheal had a goal, he wanted Laurie and he wanted her dead  and any other family, if he had to kill friends etc... to do it so be it. But this guy legit just was slashing and stabbing for the hell of it and it wasn't needed, it took away from the shape, the guy in the shadows who was shifty and moved with the dark.

A lot of scenes felt rushed, especially towards the end, it seems as if they sped the film up as a whole, Micheal was walking faster and really didn't walk as if age meant shit to him. In his younger days I don't recall him ever walking that fast man.

There's more bro that I had issues with as I watching but  man why couldn't they just leave it at that.. it's basically confirmed for a sequel and good God man we're  in the cash grab era of films so yeah they're going to milk it as much as fans allow.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Halloween fucking sucked bro. I didn't even feel like I was watching a film from the franchise, shit had a whole different atmosphere and some scenes just felt forced and didn't need to be in the film.
> 
> I'll admit the homages to the original were nice, but once again was the shit truly needed in a sequel basically to the first one? Imo no... Laurie disappearing after he threw her off the roof or whatever was corny to me. The shape didn't kill just to kill, yeah if you were in Micheal way he'd do away with you but this guy was just randomly killing people just to do it. *Micheal had a goal, he wanted Laurie and he wanted her dead  and any other family, if he had to kill friends etc... to do it so be it.* But this guy legit just was slashing and stabbing for the hell of it and it wasn't needed, it took away from the shape, the guy in the shadows who was shifty and moved with the dark.
> 
> ...



In the original movie, Michael wasn't a family eliminator. Laurie was not meant to be his sister. "Halloween 2" introduced that element. Also in the original movie, he jumped onto a f@cking car and was walking very casually throughout the first half of the movie. This one was designed to be tonally in line with the original, not its sequels.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> In the original movie, Michael wasn't a family eliminator.



For sure, I'll agree to that but as the original 2 introduce looking back that's basically what he was. The angle of him having somewhat a goal to end his family is there.



MartialHorror said:


> Also in the original movie, he jumped onto a f@cking car and was walking very casually throughout the first half of the movie.



Yeah... what part of my post was this meant for and this is what gave him that stealthy and deadly effect.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 24, 2018)

Just to let it be known, as a big fan of horror and this being my favorite franchise, this shit was disappointing. It's like the nun , the hype didn't help it either, I'm throwing this with the rob zombie adoptions, resurrection as well. 

Not counting this it was bad man, if it isn't 1, the original 2, 3 and 4 I'm not fucking with it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> For sure, I'll agree to that but as the original 2 introduce looking back that's basically what he was. The angle of him having somewhat a goal to end his family is there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... what part of my post was this meant for and this is what gave him that stealthy and deadly effect.



- How so? He kills his sister. He then targets people based on convenience (the mechanic), because they're in the way (the boyfriend) or because they either remind him of his sister, or because they're nothing like his sister and he's sacrificing them to her...or something...The Shrine to Judith was the closest thing to a 'motive' we get, but it's difficult to tell what it actually means.

- You said Michael never walked fast in the original. When he scares that kid early on, there's an entire scene dedicated to him casually walking. The slow, methodical walk only appears in a few shots during the 2nd half. The sequels would make that much more of a Michael tentpole. Most of the time (in the original), Michael just stands there, watching. 

Obviously, if you don't like it, you don't like it. I myself can't stand "Halloween H20", even though the fanbase seems cool with it. I only responded because I felt like 2 of your points could be countered.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2018)

Just saw the movie.  How did Blumhouse get rights to this franchise?

So they killed Dr. Loomis off huh?  His replacement sucked so I'm glad he died.  Not before killing off Frank though

I like how they addressed Michael in this day and age ("With all the stuff going on now, he only killed 5 people").  In this movie his body count was 10.

All in all good movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2018)

Mider Transylvania said:


> Just saw the movie.  How did Blumhouse get rights to this franchise?
> 
> So they killed Dr. Loomis off huh?  His replacement sucked so I'm glad he died.  Not before killing off Frank though
> 
> ...


Originally, they were going to use a body double and have Michael actually kill Loomis off on-screen...which would've been stupid and unnecessary, so thank God Carpenter convinced the filmmakers not to follow through with that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2018)

I like how the dance at the school used that I love it song's best with different lyrics


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2018)

Maybe the audience laughing through the film ruined the atmosphere for me but I wasn't a fan of the movie. Movie felt all over the place with character stories not really going anywhere or was just injected to fill up screen time. Granted it was a Blumhouse movie and they've became famous for making decent horror movies on low budget but this was Halloween and only got a budget of 10 million.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 28, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @James Bond, a number of people laughed at the theater where I saw this film, as well; why did they do that? Did they derive sadistic pleasure from Michael killing his victims?


I think a lot of it comes down to people becoming desensitised as horror films try to make things more graphic/gory to avoid being seen as "tame" plus the atrocities people read about every day in the news so factor that in to vintage feel they went for of that old Halloween chilling feel just came off as cheesy to people by today standards.

The film felt rushed as well, where was the famous Michael Myers stalking? He literally just strolled into people's houses then murdered them there was no sense of the "boogeyman". It's definitely better than the other sequels but maybe the movie could've had a better finished product with a bit longer running time to include tense stalking scenes or you know make some of the story lines matter?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I originally was not interested in seeing this film, but Lady J invited me to see it, so I obviously accepted her invitation. The only other film in this franchise that I have seen is the original, so I am glad that this film followed the original directly and ignored all the other sequels, but I wonder why the filmmakers chose to do that; were the other sequels unpopular?
> 
> The film was enjoyable, but it felt too similar to most other slasher films that I have seen, so I shall not see it, again. I was very sad that both Ray and Oscar died, since Ray was Allison's father and *Allison rejected Oscar rather harshly*, and, on that subject, when Allison saw Cameron kissing the other woman, I at first felt that she was being too harsh toward him, and should have given him a chance to explain himself, *but, then, when he was rude to her, I lost any sympathy for him.* After that, he was never seen again; I would have liked to have known what happened to him, but he likely was not important to the film, overall.
> 
> ...



Did she reject Oscar rather harshly? I thought he was being sleazy. When he's first introduced and kisses them both on the cheek, I immediately thought to myself "He's taking advantage of his friend zone status", even though at that point it was unclear that he even had a crush on her. I guess he could've just misread the situation when he tried to kiss her and that's forgivable enough, but then he immediately lost brownie points by begging her not to tell Cameron and then talking about his boner. Granted-


*Spoiler*: __ 



He didn't deserve to be Michael Myers'd. One thing I liked about the movie is that outside of the Doctor, none of the victims are presented as deserving their fates. Characters who initially appear to be douchebags often die trying to protect someone else and even if Oscar didn't get a heroic sacrifice, his death is portrayed as horrible, not deserved. This makes me wonder if that's why Cameron was spared, as his death may have felt typical




I actually thought the boyfriend was one of the weaker elements in the movie, primarily because he seemed cool enough, possibly even having some depth as he seems uncomfortable whenever his Father is brought up. Then he becomes a douche and even though it's implied he feels bad about his behavior, she says she's tired of covering up for him when he acts like an asshole. Up until he kisses the girl and ruins her phone, was there ever even an implication that this was a dynamic in their relationship? His asshole-ish behavior literally comes out of nowhere, because the movie needed an excuse to get rid of her cell phone.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 29, 2018)

@MartialHorror, a user at IMDB stated in their review that this film felt as if it was attempting to balance too many plots simultaneously, and I must agree with that; first, it contained the central plot, a classic slasher story, but it also focused on Laurie's PTSD and how she raised Karen, and then it focused on Allison and the adolescent/high school drama that comprised her life. I personally believe that the adolescent drama was unnecessary and held back the film, so it would have been better if the film had instead focused only on Michael killing his victims and Laurie's PTSD.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @MartialHorror, a user at IMDB stated in their review that this film felt as if it was attempting to balance too many plots simultaneously, and I must agree with that; first, it contained the central plot, a classic slasher story, but it also focused on Laurie's PTSD and how she raised Karen, and then it focused on Allison and the adolescent/high school drama that comprised her life. I personally believe that the adolescent drama was unnecessary and held back the film, so it would have been better if the film had instead focused only on Michael killing his victims and Laurie's PTSD.



Yeah, the whole arc of the story is Michael and Laurie determining who is the predator and who is the prey of their relationship. When Michael goes on a killing spree, it's part of this dynamic. The whole high school drama storythread feels like it exists as part of the marketing campaign, because let's face it, the filmmakers want to draw that age group into the theater. It didn't bother me a lot while I was watching it, as I thought the teens were endearing enough, but I do wish they were woven into the story a little more snugly. 

This probably could've been fixed had Michael saw Laurie with Allison early on, so stalked Allison, who would encounter her friends, putting them in Michael's sights as well. As it stands, it's a coincidence that Michael killed the two best friends of Allison...and I don't even remember there being any indication that Michael knew of Allison's relationship to Laurie. It's just a big coincidence.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 7, 2018)

I watched the 1981 _Halloween II_ recently, mainly because it originally was intended to be the final film in the story of Michael Myers and because it introduced the idea of Laurie being Michael’s sister. That twist had no foreshadowing and I imagine that many audience members back in 1981 found it to be random and nonsensical. That was two years before the twist in _Return of the Jedi_ that Luke and Leia were siblings, so I wonder if George Lucas may have gotten the idea from that film?

            Back to the 2018 film, how was Michael in custody at the sanitarium? He vanished without a trace at the end of the original film, so I suppose that it could be said that the police eventually captured him, but the fact that it was not explained is poor storytelling; there was no reason that this film could not have followed the 1981 sequel and disregarded all others after that, since Michael supposedly died at the end of that film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I watched the 1981 _Halloween II_ recently, mainly because it originally was intended to be the final film in the story of Michael Myers and because it introduced the idea of Laurie being Michael’s sister. That twist had no foreshadowing and I imagine that many audience members back in 1981 found it to be random and nonsensical. That was two years before the twist in _Return of the Jedi_ that Luke and Leia were siblings, so I wonder if George Lucas may have gotten the idea from that film?
> 
> Back to the 2018 film, how was Michael in custody at the sanitarium? He vanished without a trace at the end of the original film, so I suppose that it could be said that the police eventually captured him, but the fact that it was not explained is poor storytelling; there was no reason that this film could not have followed the 1981 sequel and disregarded all others after that, since Michael supposedly died at the end of that film.



Originally, they planned on an opening scene where Dr. Loomis gets killed by Michael, who is subsequently taken into custody. They chose not to go through with it when they realized it might irritate the fanbase. 

It didn't bother me, as these movies have all been pretty uninterested in that level of continuity.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2019)

Ok, a year late, but I just saw this. Let me get this straight, the director did not want to use the sequels because they feel they have gotten convoluted on the reasons Micheal Myers keeps coming back......so they can come up with their own convoluted reasons why he keeps coming back? Still mad they got rid of Halloween 2 as canon.

 I liked the kills, every time Myers was on screen it picked up. The ending was rushed I feel. The padding with the school stuff was not as big of deal as I was lead to believe.


I give this a good 7/10


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Maybe the two upcoming movies are each a part of the same storyline. Like the original first two and this one is the intro.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 25, 2021)

Damn.....This is Jason level of slaughter......beyond Jason. Seems like a high ass body count this movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 25, 2021)

Read the screen play just now it seems they are hinting to some super natural stuff and it’s messy


----------



## MShadows (Jun 25, 2021)

Trailer basically showed the whole movie lol


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 25, 2021)

Like MM said the dialogue and kills and everything look more like a great Friday reboot than halloween.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Damn.....This is Jason level of slaughter......beyond Jason. Seems like a high ass body count this movie


Different movie?  Make a new thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Read the screen play just now it seems they are hinting to some super natural stuff and it’s messy


He survived a infernal fire for at least 30 minutes and as you see slaughtered a bunch of fireman. Looks like he goes on to slaughter even more. Nobody has ever slaughtered so many people single handedly in a 24 hour time frame in slasher history.


Mider T said:


> Different movie?  Make a new thread.


 Bitch you necro'd a over 10 year thread.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2021)

Needs to be the final chapter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Needs to be the final chapter.


Nah


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2021)

@Sennin of Hardwork  let's get a new thread for these two different movies.


----------



## LulzLover (Jul 30, 2021)

This was deliciously good, i can't wait to see the other one on halloween 2021


----------

